# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Η παπαγαλίνα μου είναι άρρωστη

## Peri27

Καλησπέρα σας, θα ήελα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας και τι να κάνω σχετικά με την παπαγαλίνα μου. Αγόρασα δύο παπαγαλάκια 27 Αυγούστου και έιναι ζευγάρι. Θα ήθελα να σας πω πως τα έχω σε εξωτερικό χώρο, σε σήμειο που δεν φύσαει παρά έχει ρεύμα μόνο όταν ανοίγουμε την πόρτα και έχουμε ανοιχτό και το απέναντι παράθυρο. Στην αρχή ήταν πάρα πολύ καλά και τα δύο ορεξάτα, όμως γύρω στα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου η παπαγαλίνα μου (Νταίζη) άρχισε να μην είναι τόσο δραστηρια και ήταν νωχελική.  Την πήγα σε ένα πετ σοπ και μου έδωσαν κάτι σταγόνες να τις ρίξω στο νερό μήπως είχε ταινίες. Ακολούθησα την αγωγή χωρίς όμως να δω κάποιο αποτέλεσμα. Ύστερα από λίγες μέρες την πήγα σε ένα άλλο πετ σοπ όπου ο ιδιοκτήτης αφού την εξέτασε μου είπε πως είχε κάποιο μικρό κρυολόγημα και μου έδωσε μία αντιβίωση. Έβαζα αντιβίωση για 10 μέρες στο νερό χωρίς να δω αποτέλσμα γιατί δεν πολυέπινε. Μετά για δύο τρεις μέρες σταμάτησα την ανιβίωση και την ξανάρχισα στις 3/10 βάζοντας την και στο νερό μαζί με πολυβιταμίνες αλλά και στην τροφή τους. Είδα μία μικρή βελτίωση αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει καλά. Συνεχίζει να κοιμάται σχεδόν όλη μέρα με το κεφάλι της γυρισμένο προς τα φτερά της ή κάτω από τα φτερά της και τα περιττώματα της είναι σαν διάρροια. Ο αρσενικός (Ντόναλντ) κάθεται δίπλα της όταν εκείνη κοιμάται και της "μιλάει" χωρίς όμως εκείνη να κάνει κάτι τις περισσότερες φορές. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω, την αντιβίωση λογικά πρέπει να την σταματήσω αυτές τις μέρες αλλά δεν το έχω κάνει ακόμα γιατί δεν την βλέπω καλά. Τι να κάνω;  :sad:

----------


## mariakappa

ρε περι γιατι δεν μπηκες νωριτερα να ζητησεις να σε παραπεμψουμε σε γιατρο.αυτοι οι πετσοπαδες να σου πουλησουν κατι ηθελα και εσυ το αγοραζες.ποιος σου ειπε οτι αυτοι ειναι ειδικοι?
τελοςπαντως βαλε την μικρη ξεχωριστα σε αλλο κλουβι , βαλε κατω χαρτι α4 και δειξε μας σε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες της.τρωει και πινει νερο κανονικα?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα! Να χαιρεσαι τα πουλακια σου! τι ειδους παπαγαλακια ειναι? Κατ' αρχας ποτε μην εμπιστευεσαι τι λενε τα πετ σοπ διοτι θα σου πουν διαφορες θεωριες και θα κανουν τα παντα για να σου πουλησουν ενα φαρμακο! Για αρχη βαλε φωτογραφιες απο τις κουτσουλιες της σε βαζοντας ενα ασπρο χαρτι κουζινας ή Α4 στο πατο του κλουβιου καθως και μια φωτογραφια των πουλιων για να δουμε για τυχον αρρωστιες.. Επισης καλο θα ηταν να βαλεις τα πουλια σε εσωτερικο χωρο διοτι τον χειμωνα δεν ξερω εαν θα τα βγαλουν περα εξω ειδικα με τετοιο κρυο!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Peri εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας ο οποιος θα σε βοηθησει να κατανοησεις καλυτερα το forum. ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα!! για την μικρη σου. κανε οπωσδηποτε οτι σου ειπε η Μαρια, εδω ειναι το πως να κανεις  Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## Peri27

Και γω μέσα τα θέλω να τα έχω, αλλά η μάνα μου δεν τα θέλει μέσα  :Mad0039:  ..Δεν έχω 2 κλουβιά :/ αλλά μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω τα περιττώματα!!..Θα ανεβάσω φωτο..Τα παπαγαλάκια μου ειναι budgie.

----------


## Peri27

Α και ναι τρώει κανονικά,νερό γενικά δεν πολυπίνουν!

----------


## jk21

να εχεις φωτο απο τα περριτωματα και των δυο και απλα αν ξερεις ποια ειναι ποιανου (αν και θα το καταλαβουμε ) μας το λες .θελω και των δυο τις κουτσουλιες .αναφερεις αν και τις δυο φορες εδωσες την ιδια αντιβιωση ή διαφορετικη .επισης ποια ηταν αυτη συγκεκριμενα .μου λες αν εχεις δει αχωνευτους σπορους στις κουτσουλιες επισης

----------


## Peri27

Η αντιβίωση είναι η BOGENA ASRICYCLINE (beaphar) και οι πολυβιταμίνες οι MULTI-VIT (beaphar)..όχι δεν έχω δει αχώνευτους σπόρους.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Καλώς όρισες Πέρη, όπως και να συμβαίνει πρέπει να χωρίσει το ανδρόγυνο, μέχρι να θεραπευτεί η θηλυκιά.. Αν έχει κάτι το μεταδοτικό η ο αρσενικός φάγει κάποια κουτσουλιά, θα σου αρρωστήσει και αυτός... Βάλε φώτο όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά των κουτσουλιών και θα σε ενημερώσουν κατάλληλα.. Ποτέ μην εμπιστεύεσαι τα pet shop.. Πρώτη σου δουλειά είναι ο πτηνίατρος..

----------


## jk21

με δεδομενο οτι το προβλημα ξεκιναει πανω απο 10 μερες πριν τις 3 /10 (υπολογιζω σιγουρα απο τις 20/9 αν οχι νωριτερα ,εχουμε ενα προβλημα  σχεδον ενα μηνα και διαρροια που αν ηταν εξαρχης ετσι μαλλον θα ειχε αφυδατωθει το πουλι ...

με δεδομενο οτι εχεις δωσει προσφατα καποια αντιβιωση (ασχετα με την καταλληλοτητα της και αποτελεσματικοτητα της ) δεν μπορει να γινει καλλιεργεια κουτσουλια απο γιατρο .ειτε επισκεπτεσαι καποιον γιατρο (οχι πετσοπα )  και εμπιστευεσαι οτι σου δωσει (δεν ξερω αν τον βοηθησει εξεταση με μικροσκοπια για τυχον παρασιτα πχ κοκκιδια )
ειτε ξεκινας nystamycin σιροπι για μυκητες στο στομα με συρριγγα (χωρις βελονα) σε δοσολογια που θα σου πω αν μου πεις τι ειδος παπαγαλου ειναι (μαλλον budgie για να λες παπαγαλακια ,αλλα πες μου και μεγεθος αν ειναι τα συνηθισμενα μικρα γιατι υπαρχει και μεγαλοσωμο ειδος ) και παραλληλα στο νερο bactrimel σε δοσολογια που θα σου στειλω μεχρι το βραδυ σε πμ .αλλα θελω και κουτσουλιες .την αντιβιωση αν το πουλι ειναι λιγη μονο ωρα με το κεφαλι μεσα στη διαρκεια της ημερα ,μπορουμε να την ξεκινησουμε και αργοτερα αν δεν δουμε βελτιωση με νυσταμισιν .αν ομως δεν ειναι καλα(ετσι εχω καταλαβει )τοτε ξεκινας και τα δυο αμεσα .αν μαλιστα δεν πινει νερο κανονικα ,θα χορηγησεις με καταλληλη δοση και την αντιβιωση στο στομα

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ αξιολογησα την κοινη παρουσια σε ενα κλουβι των πουλιων και ειναι ενας ακομα λογος που με κανει να κλεινω προς μυκητες ,αφου ειτε κοκκιδια ειτε μικροβιο ,δυσκολα δεν θα ειχαν δωσει συμπτωματα και στον αρσενικο τοσο καιρο ....

----------


## Peri27

Του αρσενικου. 






Και των δυο. 

 

Της θηλυκιας.

----------


## jk21

του αρσενικου ειναι οκ  .το θηλυκο κυριως αυξημενα υγρα εχει με ελαφρα διαρροια . ξεκινα νυσταμισιν στο θηλυκο 0,1 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα στο στομα αδιαλυτο για 10 μερες .στη φωτο ειναι το αρσενικο ή το αρρωστο; αν το αρρωστο δεν εχει μεγαλυτερη επιδεινωση τις 3-4 τελευταιες μερες ,ασε το bactrimel προς το παρον ,αλλα να το παρεις να το εχεις κλειστο σπιτι .αν ομως κοιμαται πανω απο τις μισες ωρες της ημερας ,μου το λες και σου στελνω δοση για αμεση χορηγηση

----------


## Peri27

Εδω ειναι και οι 2. παραπανω ειναι η θηλυκια. οκ θα κανω αυτο που μου πες.απο που μπορω να το αγορασω??

----------


## jk21

απο φαρμακειο .αλλα δεν μου ειπες για την εξελιξη της θηλυκιας και το ποσο κοιμαται εντος της ημερας

----------


## Peri27

Κοιμάται αρκετά.στη αρχή πριν δώσω δεύτερη φορά αντιβίωση συνέχεια κοιμόταν!Τώρα πότε κοιμάται..και πότε κάθεται έτσι λίγο φουσκωμένη. Ξέχασα να πω πως μερικές φορές βαριανασαίνει κιόλας!

----------


## jk21

ξεκινα και τα δυο .θα δινεις νυσταμισιν με συρριγγα και μετα αμεσως θα γεμιζεις με την ποσοτητα διαλυματος bactrimel που θα σου στειλω και θα δινεις και αυτο .νυσταμισιν για 10 μερες .bactrimel για 6 .σου στελνω πμ

----------


## Peri27

Τη ποτίστρα με το διάλυμα την έχω κανονικά στο κλουβί σωστά?

----------


## jk21

οχι το διαλυμα ειναι πυκνο για να παιρνεις και να δινεις στο στομα .αν δεις οτι χυνεις αρκετο εκτος ,αφηνεις το διαλυμα κανα 2ωρο στην ποτιστρα .αλλα  μετα καθαρο νερο

----------


## Peri27

α εντάξει!ευχαριστώ πολύ..για ότι νεότερο θα ενημερώσω!!  :sleep:  kalo vradu  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

μολις πριν λιγο απο αναφορα σου  σε θεμα αλλου μελους ,εμαθα οτι το θηλυκο δεν πηγαινει καλα παροτι τα φαρμακα .η αντιβιωση τελειωνει νομιζω σημερα ... την σταματας και τωρα  και συνεχιζεις κανονικα το νυσταμισιν .δινεις κανονικα στο στομα 0.1 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα .αν δεν το πινει ολο και χυνεται δινε λιγο παραπανω .αν δεν βελτιωθει και με αυτο θα δουμε .κουναει την ουρα του πανω κατω οταν αναπνεει;  βαλε στο νερο (απο τη στιγμη που δινεις νυσταμισιν στο στομα ) 1 κουταλι του γλυκου μηλοξυδο στα 100 ml νερου της ποτιστρας εστω και μη βιολογικο αν δεν βρισκεις

----------


## jk21

βαλε ξανα κουτσουλιες και αν μπορεις την κοιλια του να φαινεται το δερμα

----------


## Peri27

ναι η ουρίτσα της κουνιέται!ok για τις φώτο θα προσπαθήσω.

----------


## Peri27

http://imageshack.us/a/img32/9792/pa220001a.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img189/1815/pa220006sb.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img542/6079/pa220007.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img839/4339/pa220009.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img341/3962/pa220013.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img21/8630/pa220014b.jpg

----------


## Peri27

Την ουρά της συνήθως την έχει προς τα κάτω!Σήμερα δεν έχει κάνει διάρροια..χθές όμως έκανε.. :/

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΡΥ αν δεν υποχωρει ουτε με νυσταμισιν (αν ειναι μυκητες ισως το αντιβιοτικο μετριαζε τη θετικη δραση του νυσταμισιν ) τοτε ειτε εχει καποιο δυσκολο μικροβιο στο αναπνευστικο και ισως θελει πιο ισχυρη αντιβιωση που ειναι και για μυκοπλασματικες πνευμονιες (baytril ) ή υπαρχει υποψια ασπεργιλλωσης ,ειδος μυκητα που δυσκολα αντιμετωπιζεται με νυστατινη και θελει αμφοτερικινη που δεν υπαρχει στην ελλαδα ...  μηπως εχει συσκευη ή ρεσω που θερμαινεις αιθερια ελαια για ατμοσφαιρα στο σπιτι ; αν ναι ή αν μπορεις να κοιταξεις ,θα ηθελα να προμηθευτεις αιθεριο ελαιο tea tree oil .ειναι μικρα μπουκαλακια και θελεις καθε φορα να βαζεις στο ρεσω 1-2 σταγονες  και να το εχεις πολυ κοντα στα πουλια .επεισης με μια μπατονετα να αλοιψεις απο το διαλυμα στο ρεσω μια σταλια πιο κατω (οχι μεσα) απο τα ρουθουνια .οι εισπνοες θα το βοηθησουν να κατεβει στα πνευμονια και εχει ισχυρη αντιμικροβιακη αλλα κυριως (αυτο με ενδιαφερει ) αντιμυκητισιακη δραση .

επισης ακομα καλυτερα απο το μηλοξυδο ειναι αν βρεις μη αλκοολουχο σκευασμα προπολης σε φαρμακεια και βαλεις περα του φαρμακου στο στομα και αυτο στο νερο του 

*H χρήση της πρόπολης στην πρόληψη των ασθενειών των πουλιών μας*

----------


## Peri27

Θα κάνω ότι περνάει απ το χέρι μου!Δεν θέλω να τη χάσω!! :Sad0064:   Για ότι νεότερα θα ενημερώσω!!Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα της φωτο .στην κοιλια δεν φαινεται πολυ καλα αλλα δεν δειχνει εντερο να υπαρχει εμφανεστατα πρησμενο .η κουτσουλια εμφανισιακα ειναι ενταξει αλλα στην ουρα δειχνει οτι μαλλον καποιες φορες πρεπει να εχει διαρροια .κανε οτι σου ειπα προς το παρον

----------


## Peri27

Σταματάω το bactrimel συνεχίζω το νυσταμισιν , αγοράζω το αιθέριο έλαιο tea tree oil και βάζω σε ένα ρεσώ και κάτω απ τα ρουθούνια με μπατονέτα και αγοράζω και μη αλκοολούχο σκεύασμα πρόπολης ή μηλόξυδο και βάζω στο νεράκι.Εντάξει..Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## jk21

οχι αυτουσιο το αιθεριο ελαιο στα ρουθουνια αλλα μια σταλια απο το αραιωμενο στο νερο του ρεσω !

δοσολογια προπολης (μη αλκοολικο εκχυλισμα .κοιτα στο αρθρο που ακολουθει ) 

*Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες ( ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη )*1 σταγονα στα 100 ml νερου

----------


## Peri27

1 κουταλιά του γλυκού βάζω από τη πρόπολη ή το μηλόξυδο έτσι?

----------


## Peri27

το προηγούμενο μνμ μου είναι άκυρο!!! δεν είχα δει το τελeυταίο μνμ σου!!!  ::

----------


## aeras

Εάν ζήσει θα αρχίσω να πιστεύω σε θαύματα

----------


## jk21

1 σταγονα προπολη ,1 κουταλι του γλυκου μηλοξυδο .αν βρεις προπολη εχει πολυ περισσοτερη δραστικοτητα .θα σου χρησιμευσει και για προσωπικη χρηση .με λιγη γλυκερινη και απιονισμενο νερο (για σιδερο ) θα σου πω να κανεις το καλυτερο σπρει για το λαιμο ! αν δεν βρεις σε φαρμακειο τα συγκεκριμενα 2 σκευασματα του λινκ ,αν τα ψαξεις σε ελληνικες διαδικτυακες σελιδες θα τα βρεις σιγουρα .αξιζει .επεισης αν τυχαινει να εχεις αλοιφη με βοτανα για εντριβες σε λαιμο ,μυτη κλπ για το κρυωμα τυπου vix ,μπορεις να βραζεις μισο κουταλακι σε μπρικι με νερο εκει κοντα ωστε να αναπνεει τους ατμους .αν ειναι αναπνευστικο θα βοηθησει σιγουρα

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ οταν δεν βελτιωνεται και με τα δυο φαρμακα (εκτος αν κατι αλλαξει προς το τελος με το νυσταμισιν ) και γω δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος και εξηγησα που πηγαινει μετα το μυαλο μου .το θεμα ειναι εχεις καποια σκεψη να βοηθησει; καποια προταση ; ειτε γιατι καλλιεργεια δεν μπορουσε να κανει οταν ξεκινησαμε τα φαρμακα γιατι εχει δωσει προσφατα αλλη αντιβιωση ειτε γιατι και με προσωπικη επικονωνια ξερω οτι δεν μπορουσε να παει το πουλακι σε γιατρο ,ξεκινησε εκεινη η αγωγη .τωρα τι κανουμε; εχεις καποια προταση;

----------


## mariakappa

> Σταματάω το bactrimel συνεχίζω το νυσταμισιν , αγοράζω το αιθέριο έλαιο tea tree oil και βάζω σε ένα ρεσώ και κάτω απ τα ρουθούνια με μπατονέτα και αγοράζω και μη αλκοολούχο σκεύασμα πρόπολης ή μηλόξυδο και βάζω στο νεράκι.Εντάξει..Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!


γιατι δεν την πας στο γιατρο? πρεπει να την ακροαστει καποιος ειδικος εφοσον δεν αναπνεει σωστα.

----------


## Peri27

θα ψάξω να βρω πρόπολη και tee tree oil...δεν την πάω γιατί δεν έχω μεταφορικό μέσο και οι γονείς μου μου λένε πως δεν χρειάζεται και έχω ξοδέψει ήδη αρκετά χρήματα :/ ...δεν θέλω να μου φύγει :'(

----------


## jk21

Περυ  αν εισαι κοντα σε περιστερι ,εχω να σου δωσω εγω .ομως πες μου πως ειναι το πουλακι; θελω να μου πεις αν κουνα την ουρα πανω κατω καθως αναπνεει  και να δουμε ξανα τις κουτσουλιες .επισης αν κοιμαται την ημερα περισσοτερο απο τις προηγουμενες ημερες .θα ηθελα επισης αν δεν εχεις βαλει κατι αλλο στο νερο ,να σπασεις μια σκελιδα σκορδο σε 100 ml νερου  για 5-10 λεπτα  και να παρεις απο αυτο το υγρο σκορδοζουμο  μισο ml και να της το δωσεις με συρριγκα εκεινη τη στιγμη .το υπολοιπο στραγγισμενο αστο στη θεση του νερου στην ποτιστρα .αυτο να το δινεις μεσημερι ,για να μην ειναι την ιδια στιγμη με το αλλο φαρμακο .το σκορδο εχει αλισινη ,ισχυρη αντιβιωτικη ουσια

----------


## Peri27

Μένω προς Παγκράτι..Λοιπόν με χαρά μπορώ να πω πως είναι ΛΊΓΟ πιο δραστήρια.. πχ κάνει τρυφερότητες με τον αρσενικό ή καθαρίζεται κτλ..έχει που και που λίγο δύσπνοια,η ουρά της δεν κουνιέται (την έχει όμως συνέχεια προς τα κάτω) και όταν είναι ξύπνια κάθεται κάπως καμπουριαστά...στο χαρτί που υπάρχει στο κλουβί υπάρχουν λίγες κουτσουλιές που ναι σαν διάρροια.. Αυτά ως τώρα!

----------


## lagreco69

> στο χαρτί που υπάρχει στο κλουβί υπάρχουν λίγες κουτσουλιές που ναι σαν διάρροια..


Peri καλυτερα να ανεβασεις φωτογραφια απο τις κουτσουλιες της.

----------


## Peri27

οκ πάω να τα αλλάξω και να τους βάλω κάτω Α4 χαρτί...

----------


## jk21

θελω φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες ! κανε αυτο που σου ειπα με το σκορδο !

----------


## Peri27

Ναι ναι θα το κάνω αύριο..τώρα τα καθάρισα..

----------


## Peri27



----------


## Peri27

Σήμερα παρατήρησα οτι που και που κουνάει λίγο την ουρίτσα της..όταν αναπνέει πιο έντονα..

----------


## jk21

Πας σε κτηνιατρικα και παιρνεις baytril 0.5 % .μονο αυτο και μονο απο καταστηματα κτηνιατρικων εκτος αν πας σε φαρμακειο και επειδη ειναι εταιριας που εχει και ανθρωπινα φαρμακα μπορουν σημερα σε λιγες ωρες να σου το παραγγειλουν .

η δοση στο νερο να ειναι 1.5 ml στα 100 ml νερου ( μεχρι τωρα νομιζα για 1 αλλα εχω την αισθηση απο καποια πραγματα που ειδα και υπολογισα οτι ισως ειναι αρκετα παραπανω )

αν δεν το βρισκεις αγοραζες augmentin σιροπι απο φαρμακειο . δεν σταματας με τιποτα το νυσταμισιν .αν δεν βελτιωθει σε 2-3 μερες οι κουτσουλια θα δωσεις και ημερησια αγωγη για σκουληκια αλλα οχι τωρα .

θα τα ξαναπουμε αργοτερα

----------


## Peri27

μεχρι τωρα νομιζα για 1 αλλα εχω την αισθηση απο καποια πραγματα που ειδα και υπολογισα οτι ισως ειναι αρκετα παραπανω

tι εννοείς με αυτό??

----------


## jk21

εννοω οτι αυτο που κυκλοφορουσε διαδικτυακα και ελεγε για 1 ml φαρμακου στα 100 ml νερου ειναι κατι παραπανω .αν θες ξεκινα εστω το 1 ml ανα 100 ml και τα ξαναλεμε .ομως ξεκινησε το φαρμακο .το πουλι εχει διαρροια και δεν αρκει το νυσταμισιν .ομως το νυσταμισιν δεν το σταματας στο στομα .αν το πουλι δεις οτι δεν πινει νερο τοτε μου το λες να βγαλουμε δοσολογια στο στομα .πηγαινε αμεσα

----------


## aeras

Τζάμπα λεφτά θα δώσεις για φάρμακα

----------


## Ρία

νομίζω πως θα ήταν καλό να μην μιλούσαμε αν δεν έχουμε κάποια συμβουλή να δώσουμε. κάποια πράγματα είναι πολύ λεπτά

----------


## aeras

Και εγώ για λεπτά μιλώ και για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν η συμβουλή μου είναι ότι θα γλυτώσει την αξία του φαρμάκου.

----------


## jk21

Καποια πραγματα Μιχαλη ,εχουν τοσο μεγαλη αξια ,που δεν εχει και μεγαλη σημασια ακομα και στις μερες που ζουμε ,τις δυσκολες οικονομικα ,να θυσιασουμε εστω τζαμπα μερικα ευρω παραπανω για να προσπαθησουμε μεχρι τελος .δεν διαννοουμε οτι θα μπορουσαμε να αφησουμε το γερο γονιο μας να πεθανει αν βλεπουμε οτι εχει καταπεσει και οδευει προς το θανατο .γιατι να το κανουμε για τα πουλια; σε στιγμες τετοιες κρισιμες δεν ριχνουμε αλατι στην πληγη του αλλου ! αν εχουμε κατι να πουμε για να γινει καλυτερα το πουλι ,το λεμε .αν οχι  ... 

οπως και να εχει τι πιστευεις οτι εχει το πουλι που δεν του δινεις καμμια ελπιδα;

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη για την τοποθέτηση σου δεν κάνω κανένα σχόλιο, σου απαντώ στην τελευταία παράγραφο, δεν ξέρω τι έχει, εκείνο που φαίνεται  στα κόπρανα με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι είναι στα τελευταία του ότι και να πάρει η κατάστασή του είναι μη αναστρέψιμη.

----------


## jk21

οι τελευταιες κουτσουλιες ειναι απλα διαρροια Μιχαλη και την εχω δει σε πουλια που ζουνε και σε πουλια που εχουν πεθανει .εμενα με ανησυχει που μια καλη αντιβιωση για γαστρεντερικο και ενα αντιμυκητισιακο  δεν δειχνουν να βελτιωνουν μια κατασταση που απο καιρο παει προς το χειροτερο και μαλλον τις τελευταιες μερες ακομα πιο ασχημα ...  το τελευταιο οπλο (πλην ισχυροτερων αντιμυκητιασιακων -> αμφοτερικινης που δεν εχουμε ελλαδα ) στις αντιβιωσεις ειναι το μονο που μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε .δεν παει ο νους μου σε παπαγαλο με σκουληκια  ..

----------


## Peri27

*ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΚΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ!!...ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕΙ!!..ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ Ή ΕΣΤΩ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΗΛΥΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ!!! ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΔΩΡΟΝ ΑΔΩΡΟΝ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΩ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΣΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΣΤΡΕΨΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΨΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΣΤΑ ΘΑΥΜΑΤΑ!!..ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕΙ...ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ...ΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΤΗ ΒΛΕΠΩ ,ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ , ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ  ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ !ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ!!!!!!!!*

----------


## jk21

Περυ υπαρχει καποια εξελιξη με το φαρμακο .αν δεν βρισκεις ξερω να σου πω που μπορεις αλλα περιστερι

----------


## Peri27

Πήγα στο φαρμακείο..μου πε να περάσω αύριο να μου πει αν μπορεί να το έχει..Σκέφτηκα αλλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω πρώτα αν κάνει να βράσω ρίγανη και να της δώσω λίγο...το ριγανόζουμο σταματάει τη διάρροια..κάνει όμως να δώσω στο πουλί??

----------


## jk21

κανει αλλα δεν αρκει σε αυτη τη φαση .επειδη το φαρμακο μπορει να αργησει και ο χρονος ειναι κρισιμος  ,πηγαινε στο φαρμακειο και παρε 

AUGMENTIN PD.OR.SUS. FL 60MLx(250+62,5) MG/5ML

ειναι σιροπι γυρω στα 4 ευρω  .προσεξε να ειναι το    (250+62,5) MG/5ML

αν το βρεις θα σου πω δοσολογια με πμ

----------


## Peri27

Καλησπέρα!!!  :Happy:  Σήμερα έχω δει κάποια βελτίωση!Όλο το πρωί ήταν αρκετά δραστήρια και μέχρι τις 2 3 το μεσημέρι δεν κοιμήθηκε καθόλου!!!Από τις 2-3 και μετά ξύπναγε-κοιμόταν!!!Επίσης όταν έβαλα το κλουβί στον ήλιο και όσο χτύπαγε ο ήλιος ήταν τελείως ξεφούσκωτη!!Είχα να τη δω αρκετό καιρό έτσι!!Όπως είχα και αρκετό καιρό να την ακούσω να βγάζει λαλιές! Σε λίγο θα ανεβάσω και φώτο από κουτσουλιές και πώς ήταν πριν την δει ο ήλιος και πώς μετά!

----------


## Peri27

όταν τα καθάριζα το πρωί













 πρίν την δει ο ήλιος






 

όταν την έβλεπε ο ήλιος

----------


## jk21

Περυ αγορασες καποιο νεο φαρμακο (αντιβιωση); αν οχι τοτε παρε το baytril ή το  augmentin που σου ειπα


το nystamysin σε ποια μερα χορηγησης ειναι; 


το πουλακι εχει αναγκη απο θερμοτητα γιατι η ασθενεια το εχει καταβαλει .ειτε στον ηλιο ειτε καπου κοντα σε θερμαντικο σωμα ή και φωτιστικο

----------


## Peri27

Δεν αγόρασα ακόμη γιατί είμαι άφραγκη  :/ Σήμερα είναι στη 10η μέρα το nystamysin!

----------


## jk21

παρε το augmentin σε παρακαλω .ειναι γυρω στα 4 ευρω και ειναι σε ολα τα φαρμακεια  .δωσε 0.1 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα αδιαλυτο με συρριγκα στο στομα  για 5 -6 μερες .Αμεσα !  το νυσταμισιν το σταματας αυριο .ξεκινας augmentin

----------


## Peri27

Εντάξει θα πάω αύριο!Ευχαριστώ ! Καλό βράδυ!Για ότι νεότερο θα ενημερώσω!

----------


## Ρία

Πάντως μου φαίνονται καλύτερες οι κουτσουλιές. Τι λέτε κύριε δημήτρη;

----------


## jk21

οτι αυτο ειναι διαρροια 



και αν δεν εχεις παρε αντιβιωση ή εχει σαφη βελτιωση η σημερινη που δεν μας εδειξες  ,τα πραγματα θα χειροτερεψουν ... Βαλε αυριο πρωι πρωι κουτσουλια .αν δεν εχει θεαματικη βελτιωση πας αμεσα για augmentin σε φαρμακειο ....συν αθηνα και χειρα κινει  ...

----------


## Giwrgos13

Πως παει περι? Βγαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες και δειχτες μας..

----------


## Peri27

Καλησπέρα!Ακομή δεν έχω δλωσει αντιβίωση γιατί ήθελα λιγο να την ξεκουρασω απο τα φαρμακα γιατι εδω και 2 μηνες παίρνει συνεχεια φαρμακα..αυριο θα αρχισω ομως....τησ εδινα λιγη ριγανη μοναχα...

----------


## Peri27

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/pa270002a.jpg/ σήμερα το πρωί ..βέβαια κάνει και πιο αραιές!!αλλά τετοια ειχε να κανει 2 μηνεσ περιπου χωρις καθολου υγρα!

----------


## Ρία

καλό θα είναι να μην είναι χρωματιστά τα χαρτιά! κ για να φαίνονται καλύτερα οι κουτσουλιές αλλά κ γιατί τα παπαγαλακια τρώνε το χαρτί αλλά το μελάνι τους κάνει κακο

----------


## Peri27

Ναι το ξέρω αλλά τα δικά μου δεν το τρώνε γι αυτό και βάζω. Ε και ξεχάστηκα όταν τα άλλαξα να βάλω άσπρο!

----------


## jk21

να μην ξαναβαλεις .ουτε ειναι υγιεινο αλλα και δεν μπορουμε να βγαλουμε συμπερασμα  με την κουτσουλια .δειχνει πραγματι να μην ειναι διαρροια αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τα υγρα της .βαλε αυριο πρωι πρωι καθαρη

----------


## Peri27

εντάξει δεν θα ξαναβάλω!  :Sad0064:  θα ανεβάσω φώτο το απόγευμα γιατί όλες τις μέρες ξυπνάω πολύ πρωί οπότε δεν θα προλάβω!

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΡΥ .... το πουλακι δεν ειναι καλα και δεν ξερω αν εχουμε την πολυτελεια να καθυστερουν καποια πραγματα .ειχα πει για αντιβιωση ... ευτυχως δεν εδειξε να χειροτερευει παροτι δεν δοθηκε αλλα οσο δεν μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρος για την σταθερη βελτιωση στην κουτσουλια δεν εχω αλλαξει γνωμη για τη χορηγηση της .μακαρι να εκανε δουλεια το νυσταμισιν  αλλα μεχρι χθες η κουτσουλια ηταν <<νερο >>

----------


## Ρία

κ εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να το καθυστερησεις.......

----------


## Peri27

δεν θα το καθυστερησω αλλο!!σημερα την ξεκιναω!!

----------


## Ρία

εντάξει καλά αποτελέσματα!!

----------


## Peri27

ξεκίνησα augmentin αύριο θα ανεβάσω φώτο για να χει περάσει 1 μέρα!

----------


## Peri27

είναι σε μπλε γιατί τα καθάριζα  ::

----------


## Ρία

η τελευταία είναι πιο υγρή αλλά ίσως είναι κ ούρα. περιμένουμε την γνώμη του κύριου δημήτρη!!!

----------


## Peri27

2 πρώτες φώτο είναι η ίδια κουτσουλιά απλά έβαλα 2 γιατί δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω ποια ήταν πιο καλή! :Icon Embarassed:

----------


## jk21

δεν βλεπω βελτιωση αλλα ειναι νωρις ακομα .αν εβγαιναν ολες μουσταρδι ,θα πηγαινε το μυαλο μου σε καμπυλοβακτηριο αλλα οπως βλέπω δεν ειναι κατι σταθερο

----------


## Ρία

Η 3η πιστεύετε ότι είναι διάρροια η ούρα?

----------


## jk21

ολες ειναι διαρροια .ασχηματιστο στερεο μερος ανακατεμενο με αρκετα ουρα σε μια μαζα

----------


## Ρία

Μάλιστα.

----------


## Peri27

Tι μπορεί να είναi?!?!?!    :sad:  *Έχω απελπιστεί πια*!! :'(

----------


## jk21

εγω οχι ... ειναι η αρχη στη νεα αντιβιωση

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Περαστικά στο πουλάκι! Peri, μην το βάζεις κάτω και με τόση βοήθεια απ' τον Δημήτρη (που είναι πολύτιμη για όλους μας) θα τα καταφέρεις!!

----------


## mariakappa

ultra levure δινεις ?

----------


## Peri27

οχι δεν δινω πως να δωσω??σε χαπακι δεν ειναι??

----------


## jk21

ειναι καπσπουλα . την ανοιγεις και εχει μεσα σκονη (το προβιοτικο ) .διελυσε τι 1/5 σε 100 mλ νερο .μπορεις να το δινεις παραλληλα με το φαρμακο 

πως πανε οι κουτσουλιες και το πουλακι;

----------


## Peri27

το πρωι μου πε η μαμα μου πωσ τα εβαλε στον ηλιο..στην αρχη ηταν ξυπνια και μετα κοιμοταν..ποτε ποτε ξυπναγε..οπως και τωρα..αλλα πιο πολυ κοιμαται..κουτσουλιες ανεβαζω σε λιγο..

----------


## jk21

ο υπνος δεν μου αρεσει καθολου ...

----------


## jk21

σε παρακαλω θελω αυριο να βγαλεις φωτο την κοιλια τους να φαινεται το δερμα ,χαμηλα κοντα στην αμαρα που κουτσουλανε

----------


## Peri27

ουτε μενα!!!τουλαχιστον να ηταν ξυπνια..
 

σημερα το πρωι κατα τις 7 οταν ξυπνησα και πηγα στο κλουβι ..μεχρι τισ 12 το βραδυ χθες δεν ειχε κανει αυτα!

----------


## Peri27

λογικα καθοταν συνεχεια στο ιδιο σημειο γι αυτο ειναι τοσα πολλα!!

----------


## Peri27

βαζω τωρα φωτο με τη κοιλια της ..μισο λεπτο..

----------


## jk21

γιατι φοβαμαι οτι μαλλον εχεις μπλεξει με κοκκιδια ;   ... αν δινεις κανονικα και την augmentin και δεν εχουμε βελτιωση αλλα επιδεινωση ,μαλλον εχει κοκκιδια ... το θεμα ειναι οτι το bactrimel θα τα ειχε μειωσει αν δεν διορθωνε εντελως το προβλημα .... για να δουμε και την κοιλια

----------


## Peri27

http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/9593/pa310005y.jpg
http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/1705/pa310003.jpg

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ....δεν φαινεται καλα .σε παρακαλω δες την περιοχη κατω απο το στηθος και πανω απο την αμαρα ,αν εχει αλλαξει χρωμα στο πιο σκουρο ή αν ειναι πιο πρησμενη

----------


## Peri27

Kανονικο μου φαινεται..και ο πατερας μου ετσι ειπε,που ειχε παλιοτερα παπαγαλακια...βγαλαμε και μια προχηρη φωτο οπως μπορουσαμε γιατι τωρα ηταν ανησυχη και κουνιοταν συνεχεια..

----------


## Ρία

ναι μωρέ το κακόμοιρο. άστο λίγο. πρέπει να έχει στρεσαριστεί ήδη πολύ!

----------


## Peri27

ναι ναι τωρα δεν την ξαναενοχλω..αρκετα ταλαιπςρημενη ειναι ηδη δεν θελω να τη κουραζω και γω πιο πολυ!!

----------


## Peri27

http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/470/pa310002d.jpg αυτη ειναι η φοτο...δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη αλλα..  :Icon Embarassed:

----------


## jk21

δειχνει καθαρη ... συνεχιζε να δινεις στο στομα augmentin .μην παραλειψεις καμμια δοση !

----------


## Peri27

οχι οχι δεν παραλειπω...για 10 μερες 1ml πρωι και 1ml απογευμα ετσι??

----------


## jk21

> παρε το augmentin σε παρακαλω .ειναι γυρω στα 4 ευρω και ειναι σε ολα τα φαρμακεια  .δωσε 0.1 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα αδιαλυτο με συρριγκα στο στομα  για 5 -6 μερες .Αμεσα !  το νυσταμισιν το σταματας αυριο .ξεκινας augmentin


ποιες 10 ημερες και κυριως ποιο 1 ml γραφεις; μηπως εχεις κανει λαθος τη δοση; 10 ημερες ηταν το νυσταμισιν .στο augmentin στο ποστ 63 ημουν σαφης

----------


## Peri27

0,1 εννοουσα...εχω χασει τα μυαλα μου.. και εγραψα 1 !!!!σορρυ!!!  :Sign0007:   α ναι οκ 6 μερες!!

----------


## Peri27

αληθεια 0,1 του δινω!!!σιγουρα!!

----------


## maria83

καλυτερα με συριγγα ινσουλινης δωσε.

----------


## jk21

ουφφφφφ

----------


## Peri27

ναι οχι θα το χα καταστερψει το πουλι αν του δινα 1 !!!..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Peri27

Προς το παρόν τα ίδια..κοιμάται αρκετά..οι κουτσουλιές πότε είναι πολύ αραιές και πότε όχι τόσο..

----------


## Ρία

χμ....με 2 μερες augmentin ε;

----------


## mariakappa

απο την τριτη ημερα θα εχουμε καλυτερευση

----------


## Ρία

ναι!! ελπίζουμε!!

----------


## Peri27

Μακάρι να έχουμε!!Τι να πω.. ::  ..

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Θα έχουμε! θα έχουμε!!!

----------


## Peri27

Ακόμη τα ίδια..Τι βάζω μουσική και ο αρσενικός κελαηδάει τίποτα αυτη κοιμάται!!!...μακαριιιιιιιι Χριστε μου να γίνει καλά!!

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΡΥ βαλε φωτο με κουτσουλιες να δουμε τι γινεται .αν η διαρροια συνεχιζετε δεν βλεπω να γινεται δουλεια ...

----------


## Peri27

τώρα

----------


## jk21

ουτε διαρροια μπορεις να το πεις ετσι οπως φαινεται αλλα ουτε κουτσουλια μη υποπτη ... 

Απο συμπεριφορα; κοιμαται στη διαρκεια της ημερας; με δυο αντιβιωσεις απο τις καλυτερες ,με ενδιαμεση χορηγηση και αντιμυκητισιακου και χωρις αποτελεσματα ...

κοκκιδια; η μια αντιβιωση κατι θα εκανε γιατι εχει και καποια κοκκιδιοστατικη ουσια (bactrimel ) .
σκουληκια; θα ετρωγε συνεχως και θα ειχε κανει καρινα εδω και καιρο 
giardia ; θα τσιμπουσε την κοιλια του σαν παλαβο 

μικροβιο; περα απο το οτι τα αντιβιοτικα δεν κανανε κατι ,τοσο καιρο θα ειχε σκοτωσει ηδη το πουλακι ..

μυκητες; αν ειναι candida και αν δοθηκε σωστα το νυσταμισιν δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν ειχαμε βελτιωση 

ασπεργιλλος; δεν μπορω να το αποκλεισω αλλα χωρις αμφοτερικινη μονο με αιθερια ελαια tea tree ,δενδρολιβανου  ισως κατι να καναμε ....

μολις τελειωσεις με την αντιβιωση ,την επομενη εβδομαδα αν αντεξει το πουλακι ,προσπαθεις ισως με κατι τετοιο ,αν και ξερω οτι μαλλον θα εχεις αντιδρασεις για οικονομικους λογους απο τους γονεις .αν ομως και μετα την εβδομαδα ειναι οκ ,που θα ειναι σε θεση να του γινει καποια καλλιεργεια (πρεπει να μεινει κενο μετα απο αντιβιωση ) ο γιατρος δειχνει μονοδρομος

----------


## Ρία

υπομονή πέρι!! έχει ο θεός!!

----------


## Peri27

Πραγματικα δεν βλεπω αλλη λυση..μου παν για εναν πολυ καλο γιατρο εδω κοντα που μενω..θα προσπαθησω να πεισω τουσ δικους μου να το παω και θα τους πω οτι ειναι η τελευταια μου κινηση!!εξαλλου δεν μορω να κανω κατι αλλο!!!εχω δωσει ενα σωρο φαρμακα και ειμαι στον ιδιο παρονομαστη!να κρατιεται το πουλι ζωντανο με τα φαρμακα δεν γινεται!..Κοιμαται αρκετα..τρωει κανονικα και πινει νερο κανονικα!!!..ας ελπισουμε οτι θα δεχτουν!!!  ::

----------


## Peri27

και ολα τα φαρμακα της της τα εδιαν σωστα!!!να πω οτι την παραμελησα...

----------


## Peri27

Σήμερα κάνει τελείως διάρροια (σχεδόν μόνο υγρά σαν νερό)!

----------


## Ρία

μόνο μία κουτσουλιά ήταν έτσι ή υπήρχαν κ άλλες;;

----------


## mariakappa

εαν ειναι μονο υγρο σημαινει οτι δεν εχουν φαει. τα εχεις δει να τρωνε?

----------


## Peri27

ειναι αρκετες (σχεδόν όλες έτσι)
..τα είχα στον ήλιο στο μπαλκόνι και δεν τα έβλεπα... :/

----------


## Ρία

μπορεί να μην έχει φάει ή να είναι κ ούρα αν εχει πιει κ πολύ νερό!

----------


## Peri27

νερό γενικα δεν πινουν πολυ!...τι να πω ισως σημερα να...  ::

----------


## Ρία

θα δουμε.....

----------


## mariakappa

αφου ειναι αρρωστα δεν επρεπε να βγουν στο μπαλκονι.
πρεπει να προσπαθησεις να τα ταισεις κατι στο στομα.θα μπορουσες στο μπλεντερ να λιωσεις φρουτα ή τουλαχιστον να κανεις λιγο χυμο και να τους δωσεις με συριγγα οπως εδινες το φαρμακο?

----------


## Peri27

το ξερω οτι δεν θα επρεπε αλλα οταν ειναι στον ηλιο της αρεσει και ξεφουσκωνει..θα προσπαθήσω να της δωσω κατι

----------


## jk21

αν δεν τρωνε ειναι ασχημο σημαδι ... αν εχεις κρεμα για νεοσσους δωστους στο στομα   και λιωσε στο μουλτι ενα μηλο και δωστους το χυμο του

----------


## Peri27

τρωει σπορακιαααααααα :d κοι οι κουτσουλιες εφιαξαν και ειναι οπως χθες περιπου!!!! :d :d :d

----------


## mariakappa

:Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:

----------


## Ρία

δόξα στο θεό!!! συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά!!!

----------


## mariakappa

μηπως να τους εβαζες κεχρι? τρελενονται γι'αυτα και θα φανε αρκετο.

----------


## Ρία

πράγματι!! αλλά κάνει;;;

----------


## mariakappa

εννοειται.ισα ισα ειναι αρκετα θρεπτικο.

----------


## Ρία

ωραία!!! όταν μπει θα το δει! μέχρι 4 ευρώ κάνει πέρι!!!!!

----------


## Peri27

εχει μεσα η τροφη αλλα θα παω να παρω επιπλεον!!!!!!..καλα αν γινει καλα θα κανω οχι παρτι θα καει το πελεκουδι  ::  :Party0003:  ::  ::  :Sign0008:  :Mailboxhappy:  :Happy0065:  :Jumping0045:  ::  ::  :Party0011:  :Bug Dance:  :Jumping0046:  ::   ::  :Anim 63:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

περαστικά στο παπαγαλάκι σου....!!!!!!!! :'( :'( :'(

----------


## mariakappa

το οτι αρχισε να τρωει ειναι καλο σημαδι.αντε και θα ερθουμε στο παρτυ σου. :Party0011:

----------


## Peri27

αν μακαριιι ....ρε πηγα σε ενα pet shop και του λεω θελω κεχρι για παπαγαλακια και μου απανταει οι παπαγαλοι δεν τρωνε κεχρι ..δεν μπορουν να το σπασουν με τη μυτη τους μονο τα καναρινια μπορουν!!Λεω καλα οκ ευχαριστω και εφυγα !!!  ::

----------


## lagreco69

χαχαχααχα!!!!!!! το αλλο με τον τοτο το ξερει? πηγαινε σε ενα καταστημα βιολογικων προιοντων, εκει θα εχουν. εαν δεν το ξερουν για κεχρι Σενεγαλης, ζητα το και σαν Millet.

----------


## Ρία

πέρι! κεχρί λένε κ ένα σπόρο! πες του όχι θες το τσαμπί με το κεχρί!

----------


## Peri27

:: Δεν ξαναπαω σε αυτον..ειναι βλάκας!!!Σε αυτον την ειχα παει την παπαγαλινα στην αρχη και μου χε πει ειναι υγιεστατη περδικη...Δεν ξερει τι του γινεται!!! Εγω πιο πολλα ξερω για ζωα !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jk21

ο πετσοπας εννοουσε κεχρι τον καναρινοσπορο  ... που και κει μπαρουφες ελεγε ... μια χαρα ειναι και ο καναρινοσπορος για παπαγαλους και πιο θρεπτικος απο τα millet .ειχα καποτε συγκριτικο πινακα ... δεν εχει τυχαια το millet (οχι το τσαμπι ,οι απλοι σποροι )πιο μικρη τιμη απο τον καναρινοσπορο 

Περυ πως ειναι το πουλακι; καλο ειναι που εκει που ειχε επιδεινωση δειχνει και παλι να αντεχει αλλα δεν αρκει μονο να τρωει .πως ειναι απο συμπεριφορα ,κουτσουλιες κλπ ; ειναι κινητικο; κοιμαται την ημερα; 

βαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες του

----------


## Ρία

ναι ρε περι! πες κανενα νεο!

----------


## Peri27

Κοιμάται την ημέρα ναι αλλά όταν είναι ξύπνια πάει πέρα δώθε καθαρίζεται κτλ....οι κουτσουλιές πότε είναι πιο πηχτές (όπως αυτή που είχα ανεβάσει τελευταία) πότε είναι σαν νερό (άσπρο υγρό)...πάντως όταν την είχα βγάλει πριν καιρό έξω από το κλουβί πέταγε πολύ χαμηλά (1 παλάμη από το πάτωμα) και δεν είχε καθόλου δύναμη ενώ τώρα πάει ως το ταβάνι.τρώει περισσότερο..έχω σταματήσει την αντιβίωση και της δίνω ουλτρα λεβουρ και ρίγανη (βραστή)

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΡΥ βλεπεις το πουλακι ειδικα οταν κοιματα να κουνα την ουρα πανω κατω ρυθμικα με την αναπνοη; δειχνει να εχει δυσπνοια ; εχει φουσκωμενο πτερωμα και την ημερα οπως γινεται οταν κοιμαται; θελω να εχεις το κλουβι κοντα εκει που βραζεις τη ριγανη και αν γινεται να βραζεις και να μυριζει (οχι να πιει ) δενδρολιβανο .αρκετο .να μυριζει του ατμους .να μας βαλεις κουτσουλιες του πουλιου και αν γινεται και κεινο να δουμε σε τι κατασταση ειναι .να το εχεις καπου αρκετα ζεστα .πιο πολυ απο οτι στο αλλο σπιτι .ειναι καλο αυτο που λες οτι πετα αρκετα ψηλοτερα !

----------


## Peri27

όχι δεν την κουνά την ουρίτσα της.τελευταία δεν την έχω δει να έχει δύσπνοια,τουλάχιστον τις ώρες πού είμαι σπίτι....κάθεται φουσκωμένη κάποιες φορές , κάποιες όχι..Με τη πρώτη ευκαιρία θα βάλω φώτο..

----------


## Ρία

άααααααααααααααααααντε βρε πέεεεεεεεερι!!!!!!

----------


## Peri27



----------


## Peri27

http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/5917/pb080008.jpg

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΡΥ πας φαρμακειο και παιρνεις το σκευασμα fungostatin ή οποιο αλλο εχουν με δραστικη ουσια την φλουκοναζολη .παιρνεις την συσκευασια που εχουν με ενα χαπι μονο των 150 mg  . εχει  5.2 ευρω και τα γεννοσημα και πιο φθηνα .

απλωνεις το υλικο (σκονη ) που εχει η καψουλα αν την ανοιξεις σε αλουμινοχαρτο και την χωριζεις με μαχαιρακι σε 10 μερη  πανω κατω (οπως χωριζουν οι εξαρτημενοι αν εχεις δει την δοση τους ... ) 

διαλυεις σε 300 ml νερο την ποσοτητα καθε δοσης (150 /10 = 15 mg ) και δινεις στην ποτιστρα ενω με ενα κουταλακι απο το διαλυμα αφρατεψε και λιγη αυγοτροφη που θα της δωσεις  .οι ημερες χορηγησης θα εξαρτηθουν απο την εξελιξη .η δοση ειναι υπολογισμενη στην ελαχιστη δυνατη .θα δουμε στην πορεια .δινε απο το διαλυμα αυτο (που θα αφηνεις και στην ποτιστρα κανονικα ) αν το πουλι δεν πινει πολυ νερο και συ μισο ml τρεις φορες την ημερα ή λιγο παραπανω 2 φορες .

ειναι φαρμακο που θα χτυπησει τυχον μυκητες (candida  ή ασπεργιλλο ) που εχουν επεκταθει σε οργανα περαν της οδου της τροφης 


εδω και επισημες αναφορες για χρηση της στα πτηνα 


http://130.88.242.202/medicine/Asper...w/kearns03.pdf

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in.../bc/170210.htm

----------


## Peri27

Ακόμη τα ιδια..κοιμαται και εχει διαρροια...βεβαια τρωει αρκεταααααα οταν ειναι ξυπνια!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Περυ το φαρμακο το πηρες; περιμενα να με ρωτησεις πως το διαλυεις αφου δεν ειναι και το πιο απλο ... εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν το εχεις παρει .να ξερεις οτι αν δεν το δωσεις ,το πουλακι αργα ή γρηγορα θα πεθανει .μετα την χρηση των αντιιβιωσεων χωρις αποτελεσμα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι προχωρημενη μυκητιαση (δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι ακομα ζει ... αν ηταν μικροβιο .... ) που μπορει να γινει μη αναστρεψιμη και να δημιουργηθει δευτερογενης μικροβιακη λοιμωξη στην πορεια ...

----------


## mariakappa

Περι τι θα γινει? γιατι δεν το πηρες ακομα το φαρμακο? εχει περασει μια εβδομαδα και μας λες τωρα οτι ειναι ακομα χαλια.πως περιμενεις να γινει καλα?δεν θελω να ακουσω οτι δεν εχεις λεφτα.χρησιμοποιησε το χαρτζιλικι σου.τους το οφειλεις.

----------


## Ρία

μαρία μην είσαι τόσο απότομη! έχει κάνει πολλά η πέρι κ ας είχε ψυχολογικό πόλεμο από άλλα μέλη! δεν είναι εύκολο αυτό που κάνει....

----------


## mariakappa

Ρια επειδη καθισα και διαβασα ολα τα ποστ δεν ειδα πουθενα ψυχολογικο πολεμο εκτος εαν εννοεις οτι καποιος ειπε οτι δεν θα ζησει το πουλακι.αυτο δεν ειναι πολεμος.ο δημητρης εδωσε απλοχερα την βοηθεια του και οι υπολοιποι την υποστηριξαμε.

----------


## Peri27

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΑ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ!!!ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΡΤΖΙΛΙΚΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ!!ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ!!!ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ 4 ΕΥΡΩ ΣΤΟ ΕΣΤΙΑΤΟΡΙΟ ΠΕΡΝΩ 1 ΣΑΝΤΟΥΙΤΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΖΕΥΩ  ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΚΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟ!!!ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΤΙΘΕΣΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΑΙΒΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ!!!!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

κοψε τα τεραστια κοκκινα γραμματα γιατι δεν με φοβιζουν!!!!! δεν πιστευω τιποτα απ'οσα λες.ουτε πιστευω οτι εδωσες καποιο φαρμακο.δεν ειναι ντροπη να πεις οτι δεν μπορεις να παρεις το φαρμακο και να ζητησεις μηπως καποιος εχει περισευμα να σου δωσει.ειναι ντροπη να λεμε ψεμματα.
πολλα μελη εχουν βοηθηθει καπως ετσι.

----------


## Peri27

Δεν το κανα για να σε φοβισουν απλα για να τα τονισω!!αλλα οποιος εχει τη μυγα να τη φερει πισω!!επισης δεν λεω καπου ψεμματα και ειπα και στο κ.Δημητρη σε π.μ πριν λιγο οτι δεν το πηρα και δεν εδωσα φαρμακο για να τη παω σε κτηνιατρο..!!!Πιστευε οτι θες για το αν λεω αληθεια η ψεμματα ποσος με ενδιαφερει!!!εγω ειμαι ενταξει με τη συνειδηση μου!!

----------


## mariakappa

χαιρομαι που εισαι ενταξει με την συννειδηση σου αλλα ελπιζω να ειναι ενταξει και αυτη μαζι σου ...........

----------


## Peri27

Οσο γι αυτο να σαι σιγουρη και δεν δεχομαι καμια αμφισβητηση!!!
Παντως ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια σου ως τωρα!!!Οπως και ολους που ασοληθηκαν και ασχολουνται και ειδικα το κ.Δημητρη!! Θα την παω σε κτηνιατρο μπας και μου πει με σιγουρια τι ειναι τελικα αυτο που εχει..ωστε να ακολουθησω τη σωστη αγωγη.θα τον παρω σημερα τηλ για ραντεβου και ο Θεος βοηθος!!!

----------


## jk21

Πραγματι πριν λιγο επικοινωνησε η περυ μαζι μου με πμ και ανεφερε οσα ειπε .καθε παραπομπη τετοιων προβληματων σε πτηνιατρο ,ειναι η καλυτερη λυση αν μπορει να γινει ΑΜΕΣΑ .κρινω οτι το πουλι εχει φθασει στο αμην και δεν επιδεχεται καμμιας καθυστερησης .

Περυ αν το θεμα ειναι οικονομικο ,εχω βρει ατομο που μπορει να μας προμηθευσει αμφοτερικινη και να σου αποσταλει .ειναι επισης πολυ ισχυρο φαρμακο για μυκητες ακομα και για ασπεργιλλωση .μαλιστα ερχεται μονο με εισαγωγη στην ελλαδα ,αλλα το ατομο αυτο εχει απο παλιοτερη δικια του περιπτωση ( μαλιστα ειναι δυο τα ατομα που εχουν προσφερθει αλλα το ενα ειναι εκτος αθηνων και ειναι πιο δυσκολο ) .αν πας αμεσα σε γιατρο οκ .να του επισημανεις οτι ειναι διαθεσιμο αν χρειαστει και αυτο το σκευασμα με τη συγκεκριμενη ουσια ,αν κρινει οτι χρειαζεται .αν αργησεις ομως (για μενα και 1-2 μερες ειναι κρισιμες ) τοτε ειτε να δοθει αυτη η λυση προς το παρον ή να δωσεις το αλλο φαρμακο που σου προτεινα .ειναι σε οποιοδηποτε φαρμακειο γυρω στα 5 ευρω ... 

αν θες στειλε με πμ το ονομα του γιατρου

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Ας είμαστε πάντα ειρηνικοί.
Με το καλό να γίνει το πουλάκι καλά. 
Ας έχουμε πάντα στο μυαλό μας την ''καλή προαίρεση''.
Δημήτρη, μπράβο γι' άλλη μια φορά για τις τόσες οδηγίες, γιατί είναι πολύτιμες για όλους μας σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Ρία

μαρία δεν είναι εύκολη κατάσταση! την έχω περάσει πολλές φορές δυστυχώς. το μονο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να βοηθάμε κ να υποστηρίζουμε.δεν νομίζω πως την βοηθάς με το να της λες ότι δεν κάνει τίποτα. ο καθένας κάνει ότι μπορεί. τα οικονομικά του κάθε ένα δεν τα ξέρουμε. έχω έρθει στην κατάσταση της πέρι που δεν έδινα ούτε λεφτά για εισητήριο για να πάω στο φροντ, ώστε να μαζέψω για κάποιο πουλάκι. ας είμαστε πιο συμπονετικοί...

----------


## mariakappa

ο καθενας εχει την αποψη του.πιστεψε με κανεις δεν εχει περασει αυτα που εχω περασει εγω.για να εχω αγριεψει σημαινει οτι κατι αλλο εχω καταλαβει.
εχω την γνωμη μου και εσεις την δικη σας.
τα 5 € τα εχουμε ολοι για τον καφε.και αυτο δεν το λεω για την περι.το λεω για ολους.εχει περασει μια εβδομαδα και το πουλι παει απο το κακο στο χειροτερο.εσεις που θιχτηκατε μαθετε οτι εαν ειναι μηκυτας αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε απλωνεται στο σωμα του και γινεται ολο και πιο δυνατος με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορει να καταπολεμηθει.για να μην τον επιασε τον νισταμισιν (εαν τελικα δοθηκε) σημαινει οτι εχει χτυπησει και αλλα οργανα οπως πνευμονες.
το ποσο συμπονετικη ειμαι δεν περιμενω απο κανεναν να μου το πει.το ξερει η συννειδηση μου και η τσεπη μου.

----------


## Peri27

δεν εδωσα το τελευταιο φαρμακο ετσι ωστε  μαζι με τα 5 που θα δινα να μαζεψω και αλλα για τον γιατρο!!!ολα τα προηγουμενα φαραμακα δοθηκαν κανονικα με ακριβεστατη συνεπεια!!Καλυτερα να ληξει εδω ολο αυτο το θεμα..ολοι οσοι ειναι στο forum πιστευω κανουν οτι μπορουν για τα κατοικιδια τους και δεν μπορουμε να κρινουμε κανεναν παρα μονο να λεμε τη γνωμη μας ευγενικα και με ηρεμια!!ολη αυτη η αντιπαραθεση δεν οδηγει πουθενα..καλυτερα να ληξει εδω ωστε ολοι να μαστε πιο ηρεμοι!! 
Έκλεισα ραντβού για το απογευμα..ευχηθειτε να προσφερθει καποιος απο το σπιτι να με παει με αυτοκινητο!!!

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΡΥ ευχομαι το καλυτερο .το ονομα που ειδα στο πμ ειναι ενα απο αυτα των ατομων που πραγματι εχουμε ακουσει καλα λογια .δεν εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια αλλα ευχομαι το καλυτερο .να ενημερωθει πληρως για οτι εχεις δωσει ,κατω υπο ποιες συνθηκες το εδωσες (συμπτωματολογια και σειρα χορηγησης καθως και τροπο ) .θελω να ξερεις οτι η Μαρια (και να το ξερετε ολοι ) αν σου μιλησε οπως σου μιλησε ,το εκανε με κινητρο την ανησυχια της για την υγεια του πουλιου .δεν εχουμε το προνομιο να γνωριζουμε τον καθενα απο κοντα ,και πολλα πραγματα ειτε απο την μια ειτε απο την αλλη πλευρα ,μπορει να αξιολογηθουν διαφορετικα .στο ακουσμα οτι προκειται να πας σε συγκεκριμενο γιατρο και μαλιστα σημερα ,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα χαρει περισσοτερο και απο εμενα !

----------


## Ρία

Πράγματι η μαρία μπορεί να μίλησε κάπως απότομα αλλά από ότι εχω καταλάβει το κάνει από ενδιαφέρον κ ανησυχία!

----------


## lagreco69

> από ότι εχω καταλάβει το κάνει από ενδιαφέρον κ ανησυχία!



Να εισαι απολυτα σιγουρη για αυτο!!! Ρια.  :winky:

----------


## Peri27

Παιδιαααααααα υστερα απο μαχη με τουσ δικους μου την πηγα :Youpi: !!!πεθανα λιγο στη κουραση  (γτ δεν με πηγαν με αυτοκινητο φυσικα) αλλα τα καταφερα!!!  ειχα παρει μαζι μου το ημερολογιο που εγραφα και του εξιστορισα αναλυτικα τι φαρμακα του εδωσα και ποτε..μου ειπε πως το προβλημα ειναι αναπνευστικο και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα χρονιο και αυτο μαλλον δημιουργηθηκε απο το γεγονος οτι στο pet shop αυτη τα ειχε ολα τα ζωα μαζι (κουνελια,ιγκουανα,αλλα πτηνα κτλ). απ οτι μου πε λοιπον γενικα οτι ανπνεουν τα επηρεαζει και τα ενοχλει.. και ετσι απο τη σκονη κτλ της δημιουργηθηκε αυτο το προβλημα που κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα το αντιμετωπιζω καθε φθινοπωρο και ανοιξη (στην αλλαγη του καιρου δλδ)..μου εδωσε να της δινς το φαρμακο Baytril (της Bayier) για 12 μερες ανα 24 ωρες...και μετα καποιο αλλο φαρμακο και το περνουμε και εμεις!αυτα σε γενικες γραμμες..ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## Ρία

Άντε! Θα περιμένουμε τα καλά νέα!

----------


## jk21

> ΠΕΡΥ αν δεν υποχωρει ουτε με νυσταμισιν (αν ειναι μυκητες ισως το αντιβιοτικο μετριαζε τη θετικη δραση του νυσταμισιν ) τοτε ειτε εχει καποιο δυσκολο μικροβιο στο αναπνευστικο και ισως θελει πιο ισχυρη αντιβιωση που ειναι και για μυκοπλασματικες πνευμονιες (baytril ) ή υπαρχει υποψια ασπεργιλλωσης ,ειδος μυκητα που δυσκολα αντιμετωπιζεται με νυστατινη και θελει αμφοτερικινη που δεν υπαρχει στην ελλαδα ...


αν θυμασαι απο το ποστ 26 σου ειχα αναφερει για το σκευασμα αυτο ... πραγματι για το αναπνευστικο (εκτος καποιων μικρων εξαιρεσεων πχ σε στρεπτοκοκκους που δεν ειναι παντα δραστικο ) ειναι οτι ισχυροτερο ,αν το προβλημα ειναι μικροβιο .το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι το πουλακι εχει και διαρροια ... αυτο το αξιολογησε; τι σου ειπε; γνωριζει οτι εχεις δωσει ηδη δυο σοβαρες αντιβιωσεις bactrimel augmentin με μηδαμινο αποτελεσμα και στο αναπνευστικο και στη διαρροια; ποιο ειναι το αλλο φαρμακο που σου εδωσε; ελπιζω να ειναι τελικα καποιο ανθεκτικο μικροβιο και το πουλακι να ανακαμψει ,αλλα συνεχιζω  να πιστευω οτι και μικροβιο να υπαρχει ανθεκτικο ,ειναι μονο δευτερογενης λοιμωξη και η αρχικη αιτια ειναι αλλη ...

----------


## Peri27

ναι ναι του ειπα ολα τα φαρμακα που εχω δωσει αναλυτικα..το baytril μου πε πωσ θα το δωσει αρχικα για δευτερογενης παραγοντες για να καλυψει ολο το φασμα (μου ειπε) και υστερα θα δωσει για πρωτογενης..το 2ο φαρμακο θα μου το πει οταν τελειωσω το 1ο και το χρησιμοποιουμε και εμεις (ετσι μου πε)..για την διαρροια τον ρωρησα οτι τι σχεση εχει με το αναπνευστικο και μου πε πως  αναπνευστικα προβληματα επηρεαζουν και το πεπτικο και γι αυτο και η διαρροια και η υπνηλια...τον ρωτησα για μυκητες και μου απαντησε οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να εντοπισουμε! (Λεω οτι μου ειπε)

----------


## mariakappa

πως εφτασε σε αυτο το συμπερασμα? της εκανε καποια εξεταση? την ακροαστηκε?

----------


## Peri27

την κοιταξε με ενα φακουδακι ,την εβαλε κοντα στο αυτι του και της κοιταξε την κοιλια!τωρα τι να πω οτι μου πε λεω!

----------


## jk21

πραγματι ειναι δυσκολο αν ειναι στο αναπνευστικο οι μυκητες (ειτε candida ειτε ασπεργιλλος ) να εντοπιστουν .στα κοπρανα ισως ,αλλα μαλλον τη διαρροια την αξιολογει ως αποτελεσμα δευτερογενους λοιμωξης και για αυτο δινει baytril αρχικα ... για να δουμε  .απλα φοβαμαι οτι αν υπαρχουν μυκητες ,σε ενα ηδη καταπονημενο οργανισμο απο αντιβιωσεις ,μια ακομη μηπως τους δωσει χωρο να γιγαντωθουν ... υποθεσεις ομως απλες ... ας ελπισουμε οτι ο γιατρος θα βγαλει ακρη ! εχω ακουσει καλα λογια για τον συγκεκριμενο και θελω να πιστευω οτι ξερει τι κανει 

ΠΕΡΥ σε τι δοσολογια σου ειπε να δωσει το baytril; επισης πια συσκευασια; το 0.5% ;

----------


## mariakappa

δεν αμφισβητω κατι απλα ηθελα να δω πως την εξετασε.δεν εχω ξανακουσει για αλεργια σε πουλι , που υπαρχει βεβαια, γι'αυτο ηθελα να δω πως εφτασε σε αυτο το συμπερασμα.
εφοσον κουνουσε την ουρα της ηταν δεδομενο οτι ειχε αναπνευστικο προβλημα.απλα εαν θελεις την γνωμη μου κραταω μια πισινη.για να φτασω να πω οτι το πουλι εχει αλεργια πρεπει πρωτα να αποκλεισω την περιπτωση μυκητα ή ιου κανοντας καλλιεργεια σε δειγμα απο τον προλοβο.αλλα αυτα ειναι δικες μου θεωριες.

----------


## Peri27

δεν μου πε αλεργια..απ οτι καταλαβα ειναι πως ειναι ευαισθητο το αναπνευστικο της (πωσ ειναι σε μας πχ η βρογχητιδα η΄η πνευμονια που αφηνει ¨κουσουρι" ετσι) το 0,5 μου δωσε ναι..επδ ειναι με αντλια μου πε να παταω την ανλτια 1 φορα (1ml) σε μιση ποτιστρα καθε πρωι...

----------


## mariakappa

> δεν μου πε αλεργια..απ οτι καταλαβα ειναι πως ειναι ευαισθητο το αναπνευστικο της (πωσ ειναι σε μας πχ η βρογχητιδα η΄η πνευμονια που αφηνει ¨κουσουρι" ετσι) το 0,5 μου δωσε ναι..επδ ειναι με αντλια μου πε να παταω την ανλτια 1 φορα (1ml) σε μιση ποτιστρα καθε πρωι...


σορυ εχεις δικιο διαβασα αλεργια που ποτε δεν ανεφερες.οσον αφορα τους μυκητες τους εντοπιζουμε (οχι ολους) στον προλοβο με μια απλη εξεταση.παντως απο αυτα που σου ειπε επρεπε και οι προηγουμενες αντιβιωσεις να ειχαν κανει δουλεια.ελπιζω να εχει δικιο.

----------


## Peri27

και γω το ελπιζω γτ μετα δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω μετα!!μακαρι τι να πω!!!

----------


## mariakappa

μην απελπιζεσαι.μετα θα σου δωσω εγω κατι.ενημερωνε μας μονο για την εξελιξη.

----------


## Peri27

ναι ναι απο αυριο το πρωι ξεκιναω το φαρμακο!!!..αντε να δουμε!!ο Θεος ας βαλει το χερι Του!!!
Καληνυχτα σε ολους !!!  :Indifferent0008:

----------


## jk21

για μυκοπλασμα ,ορνιθωση τα bactrimel και augmentin δεν κανουν .το baytril κανει ... δεν ξερω αν εχει στο μυαλο του μυκοπλασμα .σε αλλα αναπνευστικα θεωρητικα κανουν αλλα παντα ειναι θεμα ανθεκτικοτητας του καθε μικροβιου στον συγκεκριμενο οργανισμο .μαλιστα καποια gram + οπως καποιοι στεπτοκοκκοι πιο ευκολα χτυπιουνται με αυτα ,παρα με baytril

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΡΥ το πουλι πινει κανονικα νερο; γιατι σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση δεν θα πινει την ποσοτητα φαρμακου που πρεπει .στο ρωτησε αυτο ο γιατρος οταν σου προτεινε τροπο χορηγησης;

----------


## mariakappa

καληνυχτα.

----------


## Peri27

Καλημερα..μου ειπε αν εχω 2ο κλουβι για να πινει μονο αυτη και του πα οχι και οτι μπορω να της δινω αν ειναι με τι συριγγα γιατι το χω ξανακανει κτλ και μου πε πωσ θελει να ναι σιγουρος για τη σωστη δοσολογια και να το βαζω σε 1/2 ποτιστρα..πινει νερακι ναι πιο πολυ απο οτι παλιοτερα..εγω τη Δευτερα θα τον παρω τηλ να του πω πως παει..αν δω οτι δεν πολυπινει θα τον ρωτησω τι μπορω αλλο να κανω η απο το διαλυμα αυτο να της δινω εστω 0,1ml 1-2 φορεσ την ημερα για σιγουρια..

----------


## jk21

απο το διαλλυμα της ποτιστρας  αν μιλαμε για budgie πρεπει να πινει 5 ml σιγουρα για να παιρνει το φαρμακο .οποτε εσυ συμπληρωματικα με 0.1 ml  δεν νομιζω να μπορεις να επηρεασεις ουσιαστικα 

να παρατηρεις ποσο κατεβαινει η ποτιστρα και να αποκλεισεις να το πεταει και εξω σαν παιχνιδι ή πλενοντας το κεφαλι της

----------


## Ρία

Περι! Μπορώ να σου δανεισω κλουβί!

----------


## Peri27

Γενικα δεν παιζουν με το νερο ουτε ριχνουν απανω τους αλλα θα το παρατηρησω..

----------


## aeras

> για μυκοπλασμα ,ορνιθωση τα bactrimel και augmentin δεν κανουν .το baytril κανει ... δεν ξερω αν εχει στο μυαλο του μυκοπλασμα .σε αλλα αναπνευστικα θεωρητικα κανουν αλλα παντα ειναι θεμα ανθεκτικοτητας του καθε μικροβιου στον συγκεκριμενο οργανισμο .


Όπως και η ψευδοφυματίωση :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

Γυρισα σπιτι κατα τις 5 εως τωρα εχει φαει αρκετα και εχει πιει νερο 3-4 φορες..κοιμαται βεβαια οταν δεν τρωει..

----------


## jk21

εννοεις Μιχαλη; οτι ειναι μη δραστικα σε αυτη την περιπτωση ποια;

----------


## Peri27

Προς το παρων τα ιδια :/

----------


## Peri27

Καλημερα!!Πανω κατω τα ιδια..κοιμαται..βεβαια δεν ειναι διαρροια οι κουτσουλιες!!Πηρα και τον γιατρο τηλ τη Δευτερα και του πα πως εχουν τα πραγματα και μου πε πως ειναι νωρις ακομη και οταν τελειωσω τη χορηγια του φαρμακου να το ξαναπαρω τηλεφωνο!Αυτα

----------


## jk21

σαφως αν ενα φαρμακο εχει πετυχει στοχο και ειναι δραστικο σε ενα προβλημα ,δινει ολοκληρωμενα αποτελεσματα την τελευταια μερας της αγωγης ,αλλα 6 μερες μετα απο το ξεκινημα της αγωγης και ειδικα αν αυτη η αγωγη ειναι baytril θα περιμενα απτα αποτελεσματα ,οπως την εικονα ενος πουλιου που δειχνει σιγουρα με λιγοτερο ανορθωμενο πτερωμα απο πριν .αν υπαρχει βελτιωση στις κουτσουλιες ,ειναι πολυ καλο σημαδι ,αλλα θα ηθελα να δουμε φωτο απο αυτες

----------


## Peri27

http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/4090/pb160019d.jpg

----------


## lagreco69

> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/4090/pb160019d.jpg


Περι links απο το facebook για καποιον που δεν εχει, δεν ειναι χρησιμα!! ανεβαζε 
φωτογραφιες με link και θα στις ανοιγω εγω εαν δεν μπορεις εσυ.

----------


## jk21

αυτη ειναι η φωτο .δεν ειναι διαρροια αλλα δειχνει οχι συνηθισμενη .το πουλακι πως ειναι ; μπορεις να βγαλεις αν γινεται (το ιδανικο ) ενα βιντεακι του και μια φωτο στην κοιλια του να φαινεται το δερμα;

----------


## Peri27

Μακάρι να την έβγαζα ώρες βίντεο...
 Πέθανε τώρα το απόγευμα.. :: Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους όσους ασχολήθηκαν με το πρόβλημα μου..ας ξεκουραστεί.. :Sick0004:   ::

----------


## Ρία

κρίμα αλλά όπως σου είπα κ σε π.μ ξεκουράστηκε! παιδεύτηκε το κακόμοιρο! εσύ έκανες ότι μπορούσες! ο θεός ξέρει καλύτερα...

----------


## aeras

...........

----------


## aeras

Κάτι με κάνει να πιστεύω πως παπαγαλάκι με όμοια συμπτώματα με το δικό σου είναι καταδικασμένο, το baytril δεν το αντέχουν και όταν έγραψα ότι έγραψα το έκανα από ίδια πείρα, εκείνο που είχα αναλάβει εγώ μετά την 3 μέρα θεραπεία με baytril έφυγε.

----------


## Peri27

τελος παντων οτι και να πουμε τωρα ειναι υποθετικο....δεν ειχα και καμια αλλη επιλογη..ειχα κανει ενα σωρo και τιποτα...ας ξεκουραστει...

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Περι ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του!! κοντα στον δημιουργο του.

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΡΥ λυπαμαι ... αναπαυτηκε ...

απο την εικονα του πουλιου ημουνα σιγουρος οτι περα απο οτιδηποτε αλλο ,ειχε προβλημα με προχωρημενη μυκητιαση που ειχε πληξει το αναπνευστικο .εκει πρεπει να αναζητησουμε τις επιδεινωσεις που δημιουργει σε τετοια προβληματα μια ισχυρη αντιβιωση σαν το baytril .η ενροφλοξασινη δεν σκοτωνει σε νορμαλ δοσολογια ενα πουλι ,εκτος αν η καλη χλωριδα και πανιδα του ειναι ηδη καταπονημενη και εχει δωσει τη θεση της σε μυκητες Το φαρμακο αυτο οχι μονο ειναι ανικανο να χτυπησει (χτυπα μονο μικροβια ) Μυκητες ,αλλα χτυπα (γιατι ειναι ευρεου φασματος ισχυρο αντιβιοτικο ) και την καλη βακτηριοπανιδα ,ανατρεποντα περαιτερω την ισορροπια και τους δινει χωρο να αναπτυχθουν επιπλεον 

δεν κατηγορω το γιατρο ,γιατι δεν ειναι ευκολο χωρις ακτινογραφιες και αλλες εξετασεις να διαπιστωσεις την αιτια του προβληματος στο αναπνευστικο .ομως επιμενω οτι στο αναπνευστικο κυριως και λιγοτερο στο γαστρεντερικο ,πολλα απο τα προβληματα των πουλιων μας ,οφειλονται σε μυκητες ειτε απο καταχρησεις φαρμακων ,ειτε απο μουχλιασμενους (δεν φαινονται με το ματι ) με ασπεργιλλο και αλλους μυκητες  ,σπορους και ανεπεξεργασμενα συστατικα τροφων των πουλιων .... ειδικα στους παπαγαλους εχουμε μια επιπλεον βασικη αιτια  : απο λαθος τροπο ταισματος στο στομα και ειδικα των μωρων παπαγαλων που πολλοι κλεβουν απο τους γονεις πριν καν προλαβουν να τους δωσουν με το σαλιο τα ενζυμα και αντισωματα τους ... στο εξωτερικο η ασπεργιλλωση και η καντιντιαση ειναι κατι δεδομενο σαν υπαρκτο προβλημα στα πουλια .εδω τα ριχνουμε ολα στα ακαρεα και το μυκοπλασμα ....

δεν τα γραφω τοσο για το ατυχο συγκεκριμενο πουλακι και ουτε θελω να ξεκινησει εδω μια συζητηση για το τι και πως ... απλα θελω να επισημανω τα λαθη που οδηγουν σε τετοιες καταστασεις 


ας κανουμε παραλληλα μνημοσυνο και σε ενα αλλο πουλακι που χαθηκε με ακριβως τον ιδιο τροπο .....

*Πρόβλημα με την Σεβάχ*

----------


## Peri27

Ας ξεκουραστουν τα κακομοιρα..και ας ειναι καλα τωρα!!!  :: εμεις θα τα θυμομαστε παντα με αγαπη!!!

----------


## Ρία

πέρι!! τα θυμόμαστε κ τα αγαπάμε και προχωράμε παρακάτω!  :Happy:  έχει ο θεός!

----------


## orora

πέρι λυπάμαι πολύ αλλά έκανες ότι μπορούσες και αυτό πρέπει να σε παρηγορεί τώρα σίγουρα θα ξεκουραστεί, και όπως λέω και εγώ εκεί θα βρει μια μεγάλη παρέα που θα του κάνουν συντροφιά. Το μικρό σου θα ζει μέσα σου και πάνω από όλα θα έχεις τις ωραίες αναμνήσεις μαζί του

----------

